# HMRC - Request for Information



## Malayan Jelutong (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello my friends. I received a letter yesterday from the HMRC asking for information to 'keep their records up-to date'. 

I've been unemployed for about a year and I've no idea why they'd send me this. I've recently come off JSA because my partner is now working and earning enough for us to live on, but the date this letter was sent is before the date that I officially signed off.

What do you think I should do? For some reason it has really worried me. I'm planning to go self-employed because I'm having no luck searching for work and I'm scared that this might affect that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it definitely from them and not some phishing thing? What information have they asked for?


----------



## Malayan Jelutong (Nov 23, 2012)

Name, NI number, Address, previous addresses, PAYE number, address of employer. All the info is on one page.

They've addressed it to me and got my address, so I'm assuming it's for me because I only moved here two months ago.

Do normal, working people get these forms?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 23, 2012)

Malayan Jelutong said:


> Name, NI number, Address, previous addresses, PAYE number, address of employer. All the info is on one page.
> 
> They've addressed it to me and got my address, so I'm assuming it's for me because I only moved here two months ago.
> 
> Do normal, working people get these forms?


 
They've asked for that info or that's the info on the page already that they want you to confirm? If they've asked for NI details that seems a bit suspect to me.

I don't know if they're common tbh - I've certainly never had anything like that but that doesn't mean others haven't.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2012)

I would ring them up and check they actually sent it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are worried that it's a scam, check it out via here.
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/


----------



## 8115 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's just a letter?

If you're worried it's not genuine, call them up to check.

But, from what you've said, I would assume they're just checking your details. Could be anything, maybe they're doing an audit of details to see how many mistakes they've got, maybe they're trying to process a massive rebate for you (you can always dream), who knows.


----------



## Malayan Jelutong (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll give them a call to check. It looks genuine and yes that' the information that they'e asked me to confirm, even though they've addressed me by name and obviously have my address.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2012)

i got one recently and filled in the info online


----------



## Pingu (Nov 23, 2012)

its probably cis yo have dropped of the radr. no longer getting jsa.. not employed...


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 23, 2012)

What Pingu said. If you're not signing on they want to know what you ARE up to  But I would phone and make sure or respond online if you can.


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2012)

Malayan Jelutong said:


> Name, NI number, Address, previous addresses, PAYE number, address of employer. All the info is on one page.
> 
> They've addressed it to me and got my address, so I'm assuming it's for me because I only moved here two months ago.
> 
> Do normal, working people get these forms?


yup, I get those letters.  Don't worry about them- but call them


----------



## porp (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello
If you look at the bottom of the letter, does it have a reference number -perhaps P91?
These kinds of letters get sent to people to ensure that their tax records are up to date and that they have been correctly taxed. If you leave employment or come off benefits mid-year tax allowances may not be correctly given in full.
The fact that they are asking for your NI number is not necessarily 'suspect' -  there are a number of people with both temporary and permanent NI numbers issued to them, and this information can help in those cases to join up unconnected employment records.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 26, 2012)

porp said:


> If you leave employment or come off benefits mid-year tax allowances may not be correctly given in full.


 
Indeed.  You may be due a tax refund if you left a job in November-ish having been paying tax for half a year.  I take it you don't need to do a tax return?

What address have they asked you to return the letter to?  Have you googled it?

Scams by letter are relatively rare.  E-mails telling you you're entitled to a tax refund and if you just reply with your bank details are invariably bollocks.


----------



## prunus (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't be scared, there's no way it could possibly affect you trying self-employment, HMRC absolutely don't mind what you do as long as you pay them your due tax 

Also, just call the number on the letter, they have invariably been very friendly helpful and understanding whenever I've spoken to them (which is often).

Nothing to worry about.


----------

